# Modifier 52 question



## Yarbs (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello,

I posted this in the general discussion area, as well, and then realized there is a modifier section: when a psychologist or tech is performing a Neuropsych test (96118, 96119), yet documents his/her time for less than one hour, is it still applicable to bill either code or would this qualify for a modifier 52, although that is usually used with regard to procedures?

Just askin'!

Thanks a lot - Carol


----------



## kevbshields (Oct 30, 2008)

-52 is a valid modifier for these services and I'd agree that if the time spent does not qualify for the code descriptor, the correct option is to append -52 to the service code.

Neuropsych testing is a procedure.  -52 is not just for surgical services; it may also apply elsewhere.


----------



## Yarbs (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome!  Thanks!


----------

